#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  The Nalco Guide to Cooling-Water Systems Failure Analysis

## Derek1

*The Nalco Guide to Cooling-Water Systems Failure Analysis* 






Editorial Reviews
Review
"... a definitive work on the causes of and remedies for cooling water system problems. Impressively detailed and extremely well illustrated, the book is a concise, authoritative guide to identifying and eliminating corrosion. It explains virtually every failure mode that adversely affects the operation of cooling water systems." -- Plant Engineering, 3/93

"Impressively detailed and extremely well-illustrated..A well-organized and useful tool for both the novice and the experienced cooling water systems technician... " -- Plant Engineering, 3/93

"Much of the information in this book is unique; every significant form of attack is thoroughly detailed." -- Brewers Digest, 4/93

"Much of the information in this book is unique; every significant form of attack is thoroughly detailed." Brewers Digest 19930401 "...a definitive work on the causes of and remedies for cooling water system problems. Impressively detailed and extremely well illustrated, the book is a concise, authoritative guide to identifying and eliminating corrosion. It explains virtually every failure mode that adversely affects the operation of cooling water systems." Plant Engineering 19930301 "Impressively detailed and extremely well-illustrated..A well-organized and useful tool for both the novice and the experienced cooling water systems technician..." Plant Engineering 19930301 "Nicely produced on coated stock, with many color photos and case histories, this filed reference or in-plant sourcebook shows how to recognize and deal with various kinds of corrosion." Sci-Tech Book News 19930201

"Nicely produced on coated stock, with many color photos and case histories, this filed reference or in-plant sourcebook shows how to recognize and deal with various kinds of corrosion." -- Sci-Tech Book News, 2/93

Review
``Much of the information in this book is unique; every significant form of attack is thoroughly detailed.'' (Brewers Digest 19930301)

``...a definitive work on the causes of and remedies for cooling water system problems. Impressively detailed and extremely well illustrated, the book is a concise, authoritative guide to identifying and eliminating corrosion. It explains virtually every failure mode that adversely affects the operation of cooling water systems.'' (Plant Engineering 19930301)

``Impressively detailed and extremely well-illustrated..A well-organized and useful tool for both the novice and the experienced cooling water systems technician...'' (Plant Engineering 19930201)

``Nicely produced on coated stock, with many color photos and case histories, this filed reference or in-plant sourcebook shows how to recognize and deal with various kinds of corrosion.'' (Sci-Tech Book News )

See all Editorial Reviews
Product Details

    * Hardcover: 420 pages
    * Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 1 edition (November 1, 1992)
    * Language: English
    * ISBN-10: 0070284008
    * ISBN-13: 978-0070284005
    * Product Dimensions: 9.2 x 6.2 x 0.9 inches 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: The Nalco Guide to Cooling-Water Systems Failure Analysis

----------


## endeavor

thank you for the good book

----------


## uganeth

thank you ,,,good book







> *The Nalco Guide to Cooling-Water Systems Failure Analysis* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editorial Reviews
> Review
> "... a definitive work on the causes of and remedies for cooling water system problems. Impressively detailed and extremely well illustrated, the book is a concise, authoritative guide to identifying and eliminating corrosion. It explains virtually every failure mode that adversely affects the operation of cooling water systems." -- Plant Engineering, 3/93
> 
> ...

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you so much...

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## grave-da

Yes Very good book, I have it in copy version, I spent a lot of money to do the color copies of the pictures, but is very good to have it on electronic file. Thanks a lot

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## tinku

I do appreciate you.

----------


## Alil

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

excellent guide.Thanks

----------


## kani20

Please reupload ! the link is invalid .....
thanks anyway...

----------


## poliloco

please reupload

----------


## Nabilia

Nalco Guide to Cooling Water System Failure Analysis - (McGraw-Hill 1993).pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: The Nalco Guide to Cooling-Water Systems Failure Analysis

----------


## shahla

kindly reupload it please

----------


## sourav381

please reupload. the link is not valid any more.

----------


## thaihy

yeah, please re-upload. many thanks

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload.

thanks

----------


## aragorn

Please upload again
Thanks

----------


## putra majid

Thank you very much, Good book,

----------


## Nabilia

The Nalco Guide To Boiler Failure Analysis 1991

New link...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## flitzow

Hello,

Thanks for sharing these books from Nalco. The Nalco Guide To Boiler Failure Analysis 1991 & Nalco Guide to Cooling Water System Failure Analysis - (McGraw-Hill 1993)

----------


## romanumo

very thanks mr.

----------


## josefreitas

nabilia, thank you for these good share.

----------


## locsaco

This link was died. Pls share me: loclegend@gmail.com

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. the new link is:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

the password of rar file:*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: The Nalco Guide to Cooling-Water Systems Failure Analysis

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Elerisus

Reupload again please, thanks in advance!

----------


## Askar_Eng

Please reupload

----------


## aloha95

Anybody can share the second edition? I can't find anywhere this book. Thank you!

The Nalco Water Guide to Cooling Water Systems Failure Analysis, Second Edition 2nd Edition
Hardcover : 720 pages
ISBN-10 : 0071803475
ISBN-13 : 978-0071803472
Dimensions : 6.1 x 1.1 x 9.2 inches
Publisher : McGraw-Hill Education; 2nd edition (September 29, 2014)
Language: : English

----------

